# Ha!



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Check this out...

Here Is The Note This Guy Got About His Pregnant Lady Friend (Photos)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Ha! Indeed. Interesting way to be outed.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Hope that's for real.

Not bad seats, either.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow! Good Samaritan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

I imagine someone right now is trying to get this guy to have a paternity test conducted and he is refusing because "he just knows it is his".


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So he took a picture of the note before he gave it to the guy? 

My bet is that it's not real. But I it was, that would be cool.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

And there is a poster currently allowing his friend to be in an active affair and is okay knowing about it and doing nothing while this guy, a perfect stranger, steps up and informs another man about possible betrayal. It does serve to bolster your faith in humankind, just a little.


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow. Well done. As someone noted in the comments section, the guy could have been a brother, uncle, or other. I guess it's possible. I re-read her text messages and it's possible.......but highly unlikely. 

I'm just amazed her had the presence of mind to write the note, take a picture of it, and take a picture of them. 

It always amazes me when someone has the brazen audacity to text someone when they are next to someone else. That is just crazy to me.....but then again, cheaters..............


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Hope this is real- kudos to the guy for writing the note!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Chive on.....

LOL


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

3putt said:


> chive on.....
> 
> Lol


IKR?

Kcco!!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Sadly, looking at the comments, there is one woman I saw who said the guy should have minded his own business. *smh*

At least posters called her on it.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ed Sheeran -- Has Awkward Run-In with Ex-GF Ellie Goulding ... I Still Hate You | TMZ.com

Its just like this case. Everyone on the post is saying the guy is ugly. 

Some people are just complete loosers.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Clay2013 said:


> Ed Sheeran -- Has Awkward Run-In with Ex-GF Ellie Goulding ... I Still Hate You | TMZ.com
> 
> Its just like this case. Everyone on the post is saying the guy is ugly.
> 
> Some people are just complete loosers.


I don't feel bad for that guy at all. He traded up.

Waaaaaaaaaay up.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmmm maybe some active member could do the same to the husband of a "friend" having an exit affair.


----------



## Cabsy (Mar 25, 2013)

Cool story if it's real, though it would suck for the kid and the bro if it's his. I like it... decisive, tempered, kind. Very impressive for a "tipsy" Lions fan. Fight the fake.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

I came close to doing something similar a few years ago. I had been reading tame for about 5 months(hadn't joined yet).

I was at may favorite Chinese restaurant on a Friday night. They have a buffet with top notch food. I was reading the news paper and I noticed a couple four tables away. When ever the BF/Husband got up to go to the buffet, his GF/Wife would slide her phone up underneath the table.

She was obviously texting. She would smile and giggle to herself, while looking over her shoulder periodically to see if her SO was on his way back to their table. Every time she saw him on his way back, she would discreetly slide her phone back into her purse. Every time he got up, she slid it back out, etc..

She never realized that I was watching her do this.

The last time he got up to get more food and she slide the phone back out, I laid the news paper down and just stared at her.

After about 30 seconds she happened to glance up from the phone and looked me right in the eyes, as I looked in to her's

I wish I had a picture of her expression when she realized that I'd realized what she had been doing for almost a half an hour. She looked down towards her table and slowly slid her phone away. The shame in her face was very telling.

Once her BF/Husband sat back sown, I never saw her face again. I wanted to tell this guy that he might want to check her phone/phone bill the next chance he get's, but I of course was not %100 sure that she was texting a OM, so didn't.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> I came close to doing something similar a few years ago. I had been reading tame for about 5 months(hadn't joined yet).
> 
> I was at may favorite Chinese restaurant on a Friday night. They have a buffet with top notch food. I was reading the news paper and I noticed a couple four tables away. When ever the BF/Husband got up to go to the buffet, his GF/Wife would slide her phone up underneath the table.
> 
> ...


This is pretty shocking. Just so I'm clear...

_You've managed to find a Chinese buffet w/ *DECENT FOOD?!?*_


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

*GRAYSON* Even a stranger had a conscience :banghead:


----------

